# Are the Coach outlets cheaper than the stores?



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 7, 2006)

If so, how much cheaper? Give me examples, please, if you have any




TIA!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

I've never been to as Coach outlet, but I would assume that they would be significantly cheaper than the stores. Hopefully someone else can answer your question with more info! =)


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 7, 2006)

I've never been either, but I know alot of people who go to the outlets to get them versus regular department stores and around here it's a haul to the nearest Coach outlet. I'd like to hope they're getting good deals. I hope someone can give you the specifics.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 8, 2006)

i've never been to one and gosh, i'd love to know how much cheaper it is! but alas...i know it can't be that much! those "outlets" are sooo deceiving! they're probably at most 30% off...something you can get when a store has a sale! not much of a deal.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 8, 2006)

yep, of course they're cheaper, but maybe about 20-30%?


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 8, 2006)

i wasn't positive whether they're cheaper or nott cuz ive been to outlets that arent cheaper than the reg. store.. i asked my friend who went and she said theyre about the same but she went last year.. keep on posting the opinions guysss cuz im curious about examples and whatnott and how much cheaper they are, etc.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

They are usually around 20 to 30 percent off unless they are having a sale. They also sell items at full price but they are usually from the past season.


----------



## shockn (Jul 8, 2006)

Ohh yeah theyre cheaper and if you can hold on for a holiday you can get a great deal! Usually Memorial/4th/Labor day are the big sales since most outlet malls are more active during the summer months. I've picked up a purse for $84 bucks before


----------



## imbored (Feb 2, 2007)

They are not that much cheaper at all.. and there styles are the older ones. they are usually, only about $20 cheaper.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 2, 2007)

The one in Gulfport, MS is cheaper


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 2, 2007)

If you watch for sales. Sometimes you can really get ripped off though.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 4, 2007)

the purses at the Outlets are older styles. they're not the styles that are selling at the department stores now. if you want the styles that are out now at a cheaper price, you just have to wait till they move all of them to the outlets for the new styles to move in to the department stores.

there's this bag that i want that maybe from last summer that isn't sold at department stores or online so i bet that it is in the outlets but the outlet is like almost 2 hours away. in SF, there aren't any outlet stores that only sell one brand. we have Loehmann's and Nordstrom Rack which sell many brands at a discounted price. we're starting to be like New York now. having all these expensive stores. Barneys New York is opening here this Fall.

i remember finding this bag at Marshall's for $99 and this is a Coach bag.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes, they are cheaper... but the styles are usually ones that were discontinues, old, not selling, etc. Maybe you can find something if you really look... but I guess go with an open mind. They do have some Coach at Marshalls too.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 5, 2007)

you can find some at Loehmann's but not a whole lot. i went to my local Loehmann's and I found some Coach but not a whole lot. only like a few.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 19, 2007)

They are cheaper but not by much.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2007)

I heard thru a friend also - I was expecting something less than $100. But meh, haha - no luck. I really want one also... but it's so damn pricey &amp; I love the bigger, pricier ones. Gotta keep begging the BF. Haha. Hell no I ain't spending my own money



haha.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 28, 2007)

Generally outlets is 20-30% off the original retail price. The reason why they're cheaper is they're usually from prior past seasons. Hence why the retail stores ship them over to the outlets. By them giving the discounts is how they get rid of the overstock. So unless you're a sales associate would you get a nice discount, like 50% off. Hehe, I just get the hookup from a friend of a friend


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Basically subtract $100.00 off of the retail price and then deduct for any coupons that you have(mailing list). Also, when you arrive at the discount malls, they often have unannounced discounts to be added. Coach Outlets in Delaware have eveything--coats, ink pens, handbgs, candles,shoes you name it. The Maryland Outlets are not that impressive, the stores say it's because of the taxes. Delaware is tax free. They do have current items. BTW I've recently seen Coach in Target, in the DC metro area. The handbags and wallets were in the jewelry case. The wallets were on clearance.


----------



## togal (Feb 28, 2007)

Regular prices at the outlet is about 20% less than retail price.

I only buy if the bag is on sale and then further marked down. I've purchased 6 bags from Coach Outlets ranging from $50 to $135 (retail about 140 to $450). Best time to go is during long weekends (ie. 4th of July, Labour Day, Easter, Black Friday...)


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 28, 2007)

Overall I don't find outlets to be that much cheaper for anything. A couple weeks ago I went to Woodbury Commons (familiar any NYers?) We went to the Coach outlet there. Now, I'm a big fan of the Coach signature print - and there was NOTHING in that huge store that had the print on it. I was very upset, but there really weren't any "steals".


----------



## Marisol (Mar 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Overall I don't find outlets to be that much cheaper for anything. A couple weeks ago I went to Woodbury Commons (familiar any NYers?) We went to the Coach outlet there. Now, I'm a big fan of the Coach signature print - and there was NOTHING in that huge store that had the print on it. I was very upset, but there really weren't any "steals". From what I have heard from different Coach employees, the signature items are rarely on sale.


----------



## kjo (Apr 15, 2007)

I think that at the outlets you can get a better deal on the small Coach items like wallets, photo albums, mp3 cases - you know, the small gifty items. Then again, I don't know how much those items cost in the regular Coach stores!

They do usually have at least a few small purses on sale for $79 and $89.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

they were only 10-20 dollars cheaper in all the outlets I ve been to,not really a bargain


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 13, 2007)

i never went to the coach outlet but the stuff they got there are out of season.


----------



## HelloChristi (May 17, 2007)

I ONLY shop at the outlet .I got my Coach change purse that retails for alot more for 39.00.I have found really good deals .I got a pink plaid small hobo for 29.00!!!!On sale.I love the Outlets in Greenville and there is one in Florida that I stop at on my way to DisneyWorld.Also in Myrtle Beach SC.Coach is my favorite!!!!


----------



## pinkrose1 (Jun 14, 2011)

coach outlet store is tax free...so coach outlet store is cheaper than coach outlet...

25% free coach outlet coupon...

http://www.coachoutletcoupon.net


----------

